# U.N. Arms Treaty Update!



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*
U.N. Arms Treaty Update!

The NRA Has done it!

Thank God!
*


----------



## AKSteve (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

I'll drink to that Joe!!!!!!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

AKSteve,

That was an AWESOME Video!

I had NO IDEA that was/has happening in OUR Country!

What good is the 2nd amendment when they can do that?!

*And we can't use the National Guard to fight illegal immigration as they invade our country on our Southern borders!*
They'd rather attack our country instead and even killing us if they felt like it!
Sick!
*How could that be legal?!*

Here is the NRA link for you...=


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

_




I like how the opening quote about disarming the American People doesn't actually appear in the document. This is an old cold war document from the Eisenhower administration about reducing nuclear arms and a general reduction in US/NATO & Soviet Union forces to be overseen by UN inspectors, similar to what happened in pre-war Iraq. I just read it, it is NOT in any way about seizing arms from US citizens.

http://dosfan.lib.uic.edu/ERC/arms/freedom_war.html

The government doesn't need the UN or any silly conspiracy to take your guns, all they have to do is take them and not give them back, cops do it all the time. The Bush administration seized millions in private business assets from head shops under civil forfeiture laws, no charges, no bothersome trials. The Obama admin seized fretboards from Gibson under suspicion they were buying illegal ebony. Alternatively they can declare you mentally incompetent and take your weapons. Any organized group of civilians large enough to defend themselves are already labeled domestic terrorists and their arms seized. Everything you fear has already happened.


----------



## cmaxnavy (Dec 23, 2007)

Great post!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Is the NRA classified as a Terrorist Group?

Very interesting… I guess our right to be able to protect ourselves has already been taken from us?!


----------

